# Best Small Car



## sunny505 (6 Jan 2010)

Someone killed my car when they crashed into it on ice. It was an 11 year old Micra. I've had it for about 6 years and it never once let me down. Never had a single problem with the engine and only ever had to replace worn out parts like tyres or brake pads. I figure if it wasn't crashed it had at least another four years left in it. Yes, I am in mourning. Anyway I am considering using it to get a new car with scrappage. Just looking for your recommendations on the best small car - by best I mean safety features, reliability and value for money. I am thinking of the new Micra or the Yaris. I really don't have more than 13k to spend.


----------



## gunnerfitzy (6 Jan 2010)

Good deal on Ford Ka at the moment.

Dunno would it suit.

http://www.lyonsoflimerick.com/new--ford-ka-scrappage-deal-!229231!252861-special_offers.aspx

Link is for Lyons of Limerick but I sure all Ford dealers doing similar!


----------



## mathepac (6 Jan 2010)

Toyota -  Aygo Prices from €10,670 to €13,270 new. Yaris from €14,400 new

Nissan I don't rate since they started assembling them in England and they joined forces with Renault.


----------



## Caveat (6 Jan 2010)

The current Micra is surprisingly good to drive.

I'd have some reservations like mathepac, but statistically, it is reliable.

A lot more cabin room than the older one too.


----------



## RMCF (6 Jan 2010)

Thats a good deal on the Ka. I hired one of these on my holidays and I was very surprised by the quality of such a small car.

And the price is excellent for a new car.


----------



## sue m (6 Jan 2010)

I would recommend a toyota Aygo.  I had two Micra's before and then went for the Aygo.  Reliable car.


----------



## RMCF (6 Jan 2010)

Question regarding the Gov scrappage deal, what are the terms and conditions of these deals? Can I buy a little roundaround for say €500, then use it as a trade-in to be scrapped?


----------



## lightswitch (6 Jan 2010)

How about a mini?

13k gets you a lot these days if you are going second hand.


----------



## RMCF (6 Jan 2010)

Anyone have recent experience of haggling with a dealer for 2nd hand cars? Is it possible to get a good deal? Are they open to lowering the prices a fair but?

I ask because my OH was thinking of buying a 2004 Astra 1.4 SXi about 6months ago. It was on sale at a local dealer for €12,995. Lovely car.

I asked if he would take €12,500 and he said the lowest he could come down to was €12,750. I tried to negotiate but he wouldn't budge. Thing is, the car is STILL on his forecourt, so would it not have been in his interest to take €12,500 six months ago rather than have it lying doing nothing and depreciating in that time?


----------



## gunnerfitzy (6 Jan 2010)

RMCF said:


> Anyone have recent experience of haggling with a dealer for 2nd hand cars? Is it possible to get a good deal? Are they open to lowering the prices a fair but?
> 
> I ask because my OH was thinking of buying a 2004 Astra 1.4 SXi about 6months ago. It was on sale at a local dealer for €12,995. Lovely car.
> 
> I asked if he would take €12,500 and he said the lowest he could come down to was €12,750. I tried to negotiate but he wouldn't budge. Thing is, the car is STILL on his forecourt, so would it not have been in his interest to take €12,500 six months ago rather than have it lying doing nothing and depreciating in that time?



Asking for a €495 cash discount on the sticker price isn't much.

Obviously thought you would have came up to €12,750. Not a good salesman.

He should have taken your number and given you a call a few days later when you didn't come back at the very least.


----------



## gunnerfitzy (6 Jan 2010)

_*Question regarding the Gov scrappage deal, what are the terms and conditions of these deals? Can I buy a little roundaround for say €500, then use it as a trade-in to be scrapped?*_

Discussion of the scheme is here:



but the short answer is no I'm sorry to say.


----------



## oldtimer (6 Jan 2010)

The Kia Rio must be a serious contender for best small car. Under the scrappage scheme a brand new Rio is €10,600, a diesel version is €11700. It is an excellent small car and remember it has a *seven* year warranty (just announced to-day). I don't think any car can match that.


----------



## tosullivan (6 Jan 2010)

Honda Jazz


----------



## Eithneangela (6 Jan 2010)

With the current weather, which is probably due to GLOBAL WARMING, the best small car you can get is a tank - or one of the really big Mercs or similar cars which are built to withstand lots of bumps, no matter which direction the oncoming bump comes from!  So, depends on your lifestyle - small light car great for fizzing around, other stuff better for withstanding environmental conditions - and who knows what they are likely to be!!


----------



## DannyBoy (13 Jan 2010)

Hehe I would have initially answered that the best small car is an old old old micra, sorry to hear about yours. 

What about the new VW Polo? I would say it's the best in it's class and it's gotten a bit bigger and roomier recently.

You can get a brand new Polo using your Micra for scrappage for 9935 euro. 156 euro road tax for a 1.2l petrol engine. 

I'd certainly consider that before Kia, Hyundai etc.


----------



## DannyBoy (13 Jan 2010)

Eithneangela said:


> With the current weather, which is probably due to GLOBAL WARMING, the best small car you can get is a tank - or one of the really big Mercs or similar cars which are built to withstand lots of bumps, no matter which direction the oncoming bump comes from!  So, depends on your lifestyle - small light car great for fizzing around, other stuff better for withstanding environmental conditions - and who knows what they are likely to be!!



erm with that in mind the best car is probably a lada, or one of the kgb cars.. a volga? i'm not sure that they operate outside of freezing temperatures and snow though


----------



## RonanC (13 Jan 2010)

RMCF said:


> Anyone have recent experience of haggling with a dealer for 2nd hand cars? Is it possible to get a good deal? Are they open to lowering the prices a fair but?
> 
> I ask because my OH was thinking of buying a 2004 Astra 1.4 SXi about 6months ago. It was on sale at a local dealer for €12,995. Lovely car.
> 
> I asked if he would take €12,500 and he said the lowest he could come down to was €12,750. I tried to negotiate but he wouldn't budge. Thing is, the car is STILL on his forecourt, so would it not have been in his interest to take €12,500 six months ago rather than have it lying doing nothing and depreciating in that time?


 
13k for a 6 year old Astra??? Its not even worth half that. Are you sure this is correct?


----------



## foxylady (13 Jan 2010)

RMCF said:


> Anyone have recent experience of haggling with a dealer for 2nd hand cars? Is it possible to get a good deal? Are they open to lowering the prices a fair but?
> 
> I ask because my OH was thinking of buying a 2004 Astra 1.4 SXi about 6months ago. It was on sale at a local dealer for €12,995. Lovely car.
> 
> I asked if he would take €12,500 and he said the lowest he could come down to was €12,750. I tried to negotiate but he wouldn't budge. Thing is, the car is STILL on his forecourt, so would it not have been in his interest to take €12,500 six months ago rather than have it lying doing nothing and depreciating in that time?


 
The New clio is under 9k with the scrappage scheme.  If you were sitll lokking at that astra I would offer even lower than u originally were as its now another year older and 12k is a lot for a 6 yr old car


----------



## RonanC (13 Jan 2010)

@ foxylady, a 04 Astra is only worth about 5k at the moment so I am guessing that it was a typo from RMCF


----------



## RMCF (13 Jan 2010)

RonanC said:


> @ foxylady, a 04 Astra is only worth about 5k at the moment so I am guessing that it was a typo from RMCF



Oops - just looked back at my post, and yes it was a typo - it should have been an '*06*' car. Its the 3 door, sporty looking one. 

And there's no way I'll be going back to make any offer on it.


----------



## MandaC (13 Jan 2010)

I used to drive an 07 Yaris and it was a lovely little car.  You cant go wrong with them.    Have driven new Polo and it is nice too - very spacious.


----------

